# Looking for indoor cage ideas/pictures



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am raising a rejected homing pigeon baby. We named him Tesla and he/she is doing great but I am left with a couple problems to solve. This baby will be a house pet and I have been looking for cage ideas. I don't mind building one as long as it isn't too very hard and it looks nice. I have some basic skills. I also thought about PVC construction and converting a chicken coop or a rabbit hutch. I have even considered using a counter height table as a starting point. I would love to see pics of your favorite cage and I would love any thoughts on appropriate size. I am not looking for one anytime soon but I would not be opposed to finding him a friend later on so I want the cage to be big enough for 2. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure who's this is but it is an idea.

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/quazar/Store/rearshelf.jpg


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine looks nowhere as fancy as the one posted by Spirit Wings - I love that one, but it's a pretty good space, I think.

I have two guinea pigs who need A LOT of space. Originally, they had a 7.5 sq foot cage, and then I made them a 20 sq foot one. The old 7.5 sq foot cage (about 3.5 feet long by 2.5 feet wide) is now the pigeon cage.

Below are instructions on how to make one (just make one with a top). It's very easy to make, and you can really customize the size. You can make it as small as 7.5 sq feet to as large as 20 sq feet and anywhere in between. And you can always expand it by taping on additional coroplast and buying more girds:

http://guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Hmm*

Thanks! What do you think about using this for a start? I would add a nest box in an upper corner and a ramp. The top folds open and lays flat so that I could add a second level or half level later if I wanted to.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/natura..._PLA_&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=sku7354055S#desc


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Mine looks nowhere as fancy as the one posted by Spirit Wings - I love that one, but it's a pretty good space, I think.
> 
> I have two guinea pigs who need A LOT of space. Originally, they had a 7.5 sq foot cage, and then I made them a 20 sq foot one. The old 7.5 sq foot cage (about 3.5 feet long by 2.5 feet wide) is now the pigeon cage.
> 
> ...




Kinda low at 14 inches. You would want to be able to put in shelves and things.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

trying to add a pic


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Now that looks nice. How large is it? Is that a side door on the other side?


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Jay, I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I thought width is what mattered, no? I do have a shelf (I am attaching some pictures). I am just learing all this stuff, but I definitely want the best for my Peach.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Pictures attached


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice. And yes, width is important. You don't need a high cage, but I like a bit more head room when they're on their shelf. And if you do want to add a nest box above, you can. Depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm... Those grids can be expanded up, so maybe what I can do is make the wall two grids high!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Will it still be sturdy if you make it higher? You don't have to. I'm just saying I would like it higher than that.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! Thanks. the wood frame one is 45.25" L x 26.25" D x 27.75" T. It will be about $70. I want to add a nest box and a ramp to it. I am lucky that I have a black kitchen table that we don't use that I can put it on. 


Had to add a pic  9 day old Tesla standing up like a big bird


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

and Jay, yes it has t doors, the top one and a side one. Its sold as a small chicken cook.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's adorable. But I would maybe feed just a little less. You want a nice full crop, but too much can make it stretch out and cause problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it would make a great cage for a pair. Are you building it?


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

awesome. good to know. He is the first bird I have hand raised.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I think you're doing a good job. He looks healthy and happy. Very cute little one.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think we will buy that part then modify it. I think by the time I bought supplies to build it I would be spending at least that amount. I do hope to get him a friend later on.

And Tesla is definitely loved


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where did you get the name Tesla? I like it, but it's so different.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nikola Tesla was a great scientist but in his later years he was considered "bat sh*t crazy" mostly due to his relationship with a certain white pigeon which he swore had laser beam eyes.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

One of the pigeon stories
1922 Tesla's Favorite Pigeon Dies
Tesla had many pigeons he fed and cared for, but one, he was particularly fond of. He described it as being a beautiful female bird, pure white with light gray tips on its wings. One night the bird flew into Tesla's room at Hotel St. Regis, and he perceived that she was attempting to tell him she was dying. Tesla said a light came from her eyes more intense than he had ever produced by the most powerful lamps in his laboratory. The bird then died and Tesla said that at that same moment, something went out of his life and he knew his life's work was finished.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AH! Thanks for explaining. Good name.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the cavy cages. I've made a nice cage for my chickens. It's 2'x 8' x 38" high. It has a shelf and nest box. I found if you overlap the squares when you build it, they are stronger. And I incorporated a piece of wire shelving into the roof. The two top rows open, one opens up, the other down, so it gets nice and easy to clean. They love it. 

I have my convalescing pigeon in a smaller version. 

Mudsow


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

House Chickens? Awesome!


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, just 2 bantam hens. The wellsummer bantam eggs are nice sized. So fresh eggs every day! (well, mostly every day)


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

The nice part about using the squares and cable ties is that you can change it up as you need to. And you can make it exactly the size you need, you can even go around corners if you wanted to. There is no need to have to compromise cage size. And that choroplast is SO easy to clean, nothing much sticks to it, EVEN BIRD POOP! ;-)


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! I like that it doesn't take up half the room but still gives the birds room to wander. 

I wonder if my hubby would let me have house chickens


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mudsow, that's a great cage. I like the idea of overlapping to give it strength, and it's a good size. First one I've seen made with that stuff that looks roomy and sturdy enough. Good job.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks like a good cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you were to run a small board across the front, right where she is perching at the doorway, it would make it more comfortable for them to perch and go in and out. 
I have a splayed leg pigeon inside, and he can fly back to his cage when he wants to, but grabbing the wire at the doorway couldn't have been easy for him to land with one good leg, so I put a 1X1 inch board across the front for his doorway to land on, and it makes it lots more comfortable for him. With Scooter, I also covered the wood with lambswool, but that wouldn't be necessary for your cage.


----------

